
Fastly Global Outage - sciurus
https://status.fastly.com/incidents/rp4mvyd4tzx1
======
cagenut
as a customer:

    
    
      13:49 - first errors 
      13:55 - first internal report  
      14:00 - status page update (acknowledgement)  
      14:05 - status page update (identified)  
      14:06 - customer support acknowledgement in chat  
      14:08 - last errors  
      14:16 - status page update (fixed & monitoring)  
      14:40 - status page update (resolved)
    

so, a ~20 minute outage is bad, but man is it a night-and-day difference level
of communication and updates than certain other well known status pages.

------
Kudos
Their conference is today too:
[https://www.fastly.com/altitude/](https://www.fastly.com/altitude/)

------
user5994461
> This incident has been resolved.

>> Posted 13 minutes ago. Jun 28, 2017 - 14:40 UTC

------
_Codemonkeyism
Includes services that use Fastly like Imgix.

~~~
sitepodmatt
Yeah I was disappointed that Imgix status page was 10+minutes behind Fastly,
thankfully through Twitter/HN we were able to get a grasp of the situation
before Imgix updated their all green page or responded to our tickets. It
shocks me that a large provider like Imgix hasnt got a simple AWS Lambda
timer, or Azure Function or whatever Google version is to check the status api
or even scrap their upstream providers status page using say Cheerio and post
something like 'we are investigating a potential problem, standby' orange
alert till a human to get the bottom of the full picture. And yes, I consider
10+ minutes to publicly acknowledge to be poor for any large scale SaaS. I
guess this attitude is related to a negative experience years ago with popular
transaction email as a service provider that sounds like a poststamp that went
down and didn't get fixed to their techs woke up many hours later (albeit all
mail was queued - they were still 200ing err.. ) - I want to know you're on it
and awake.

------
whatnotests
They provide DNS and possibly more for Rubygems.org

Gonna be a bad day for a lot of folks if that goes down too.

~~~
sciurus
They're also in front of PyPi and NPM.

Someone shared graphs of the drop in requests to PyPi at
[https://twitter.com/EWDurbin/status/880071713874202624](https://twitter.com/EWDurbin/status/880071713874202624)

------
gmarx
Strange possible coincidence yesterday evening my iPhone screen kept going on
by itself and it would display (with a play button) some weird URL that
started with [https://airtv](https://airtv) and then had fastly somewhere in
it.

Connected? I know, vague. It's just I've never heard of fastly until yesterday
when this happened and today I see some kind of outage notice on hackernews :)

~~~
losteric
If it's working right, you wouldn't hear about it ;)

And if it's broken... well, yeah, I'd expect dependencies with poor error
handling to behave unexpectedly.

~~~
cat199
Considering the way people toss around the cloud services they use like they
were merit badges in the HN commments, I'd say no, if it is working right,
someone who frequents this site should have definitely heard of it..

